
Separating Covid infected mothers from newborns are violating human rights - mrfusion
https://www.masslive.com/coronavirus/2020/05/efforts-to-curb-coronavirus-transmission-by-separating-infected-mothers-from-newborns-are-violating-human-rights-boston-health-experts-say.html
======
Fjolsvith
Now this is proper quarantining. Human rights are not a consideration when
preventing the spread. /s

